Ask HN: What’s the hardest part about learning and using mental models? - febin
======
doomerjk
Learning them is bloody hard, personally - there are a ton of established ones
to keep track of and I at times find myself trying hard to remember them vs.
just moving forward and building my own.

That said this book has helped enormously -- [https://www.amazon.com/Model-
Thinker-What-Need-Know/dp/04650...](https://www.amazon.com/Model-Thinker-What-
Need-Know/dp/0465094627)

Introduced via the interview between the author and Shane Parish @ Knowledge
Project (Farnam Street).

